#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-31
<Dayessi> wenas noxes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-01
<IngForigua> don andresmujica a que horas es que es la reunion?
<alexaforever> me pueden ayudar para intalar una camara web en ubuntu 8
<IngForigua> alexaforever: pregunta en ubuntu-co porfa :D
<alexaforever> bueno
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua : 10pm 
<IngForigua> No estoy pa ese desvelo :S
<stOrmBlast> me 2 :(
<stOrmBlast> pero me toca, haber si resuelven mi situacion ;(
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<stOrmBlast> DanielF : Buenas Noches
<IngForigua> DanielF: :D
<darkhole> Buenas noches :)
<darkhole> Feliz AÑO!
<stOrmBlast> lol
<IngForigua> ohhhh feliz de todo
<IngForigua> :D
<IngForigua> darkhole: nos dio tabla y aca estamos
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<IngForigua> Yo tambien estube re vago
<IngForigua> :P
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<darkhole> Estoy con mi conexion de Tigo, porque eTb tiene problemas en mi casa...
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<darkhole> Bueno, esperemos 5 minutos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q mas estaba por llamarlo hermano :D
<SergioMeneses> pillen lo q me llego ahorita al correo http://pastebin.com/CnzQyyJi
<darkhole> Que bueno ;) Toca colaborar!!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si
<SergioMeneses> me acabaron de escribir
<IngForigua> jajajaj stOrmBlast me pego severo susto\
<IngForigua> disque a las 10
<IngForigua> ya me iba dormir
<stOrmBlast> eso me dijo a mi andresmujica :$
<SergioMeneses> je
<darkhole> Como les ha ido con Natty?
<stOrmBlast> yo tambien estaba asustado 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, maso
<IngForigua> jejejejejeje darkhole tengo un bug muy muy chistoso
<SergioMeneses> no me gusta de a mucho
<darkhole> Como me hacen de falta los atajos de teclad, y mover la ventana con ALT + Boton de en medio
<IngForigua> que cuando le doy caps lock se cambia el tecto a arabe
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno...
<andresmujica> feliz año compañeros
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<andresmujica> feliz navidad
<andresmujica> felices vacaciones
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oe hermano :D
<darkhole> A mi el bombillo en el teclado de Bloq. Desp siempre me aparece encendido
<IngForigua> اااغلغلغلعلتع
<darkhole> Buenas!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> si pillan
<darkhole> Y lo de navidad, pues gracias pero yo nac{i en Septiembre
<IngForigua> darkhole:  + 1
<SergioMeneses> miren a quien invite al flisol https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CesarSevilla
<IngForigua> حعفش پهثقیش
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, escriba bien
<IngForigua> jejejejejeje
<IngForigua> ahi dije servara vulgaridad
<IngForigua> hehehehehe
<IngForigua> como ven mi bug
<IngForigua> ئثقلهخءثدثسثس
<darkhole> Raro,aunque varios bug deben ser de configuraciones mezcladas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oiga chamo si supo q tenia un comite de bsuqueda encima?
<darkhole> Bueno, creo que ya somos bastantes (aunque no todos)
<IngForigua> same su nombre en rarabe
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<andresmujica> pues no me encontraron,, y es refacil!!!
<IngForigua> andresmujica: nos debe un asado
<IngForigua> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<andresmujica> ?
<andresmujica> por que?
<andresmujica> cuando como donde?
<IngForigua> ud no fue al que hice
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ando sin nada de material
<SergioMeneses> y ud sabe q estas fechas son duras :S
<andresmujica> le mando mañana pegueme su dir por el interno
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, le mando correo mejor
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> Bueno, hoy moderar{e.. Asi que.. Empecemos!!
<IngForigua> darkhole: entes de comenzar si leyo lo que le chatee que dia
<IngForigua> si va a ibague todo pago
<darkhole> Primero que todo buenas noches y un feliz año!!! Uno m{as para la comunida de Ubuntu Colombia
<IngForigua> pa flisol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<IngForigua> ups
<darkhole> Empezamos a las 21:12 del 31 de Enero del 2011
<IngForigua> :-|
<darkhole> Temas: 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, vos sera el vocero...
<IngForigua> shhhh
 * IngForigua se va a la calle a probar su nodo
<darkhole> 0. Tareas pendientes
<darkhole> 1. Definir horario de reuniones del concilio
<darkhole> 2. Resumen del estado de los medios de comunicacion de Ubuntu Colombia
<darkhole> 3. ??? Alguien tiene algun otro punto?
<SergioMeneses> 3. flisol
<SergioMeneses> 4. ubucon
<SergioMeneses> 5. proyectos
<darkhole> andresmujica , DanielF_ ingforigua sergiomeneses stormblast ?
<SergioMeneses> 6. ?
<darkhole> 3. Eventos de Ubuntu Colombia
<darkhole> 4. Proyectos de Ubuntu Colombia
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<darkhole> 5. Propuestas para este año.
<stOrmBlast> darkhole: creo que estoy entre tareas pendientes
<darkhole> Bueno, se que pueden haber mas temas, pero por ahora vamos con lo urgente.
<andresmujica>  ese ultimo es bueno  a ver que hacemos innovador este a°no
<darkhole> 0. Tareas pendientes
<darkhole> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> yo actualice las reuniones.... del concilio
<stOrmBlast> mmm no no estoy ahí :$
<SergioMeneses> estan hasta la ultima reunión
<darkhole> SergioMeneses por favor, ayudeme en este punto gracias
<andresmujica> upps tengo muchas tareas sin resolver :/
<SergioMeneses> un seg q me llaman al telefono fijo :S
<IngForigua> andresmujica: se fue de vacas y no trajo nada hehehehe
<darkhole> andresmujica , porque sumercé estuvo tan ausente ?? Se fue de vacaciones!? (si se puede saber ;) )
<andresmujica> mas o menos 
<andresmujica> estuvo de infarto el fin de año 
<SergioMeneses> muchachos
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<darkhole> Y eso?
<andresmujica> igual hace 15 dias estuve por aca pero nadie llego
<SergioMeneses> las reuniones con su resumen
<andresmujica> too much work
<SergioMeneses> y los logs correspondientes
<darkhole> Huy.. pero bueno, al menos entonces si hay algo para Ubuntu Colombia en donaciones ;)
<darkhole> Bueno, creo que podemos dejar el tema de los pendientes, hay varios ya cumplidos y se debe es actualizar el wiki
<SergioMeneses> je
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica: si estamos contemplados en esta reunion ?
<darkhole> Para las personas que tienen pendientes (que no necesariamente estan en esta lista), por favor realizarlos
<darkhole> SI!
<darkhole> Se me paso!!!
<andresmujica> claro st0rmblast
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast: se refiere al correo que acabo de pasar a la lista
<stOrmBlast> ok :D
<darkhole> 5. Definición de las labores de las nuevas personas
<andresmujica> sobre la capacitaci{on pendiente
<darkhole> 6. Propuestas para este año.
<SergioMeneses> eso me parece importante -> stOrmBlast 
<darkhole> Ya tiene el punto 5 para hablar de ese tema ;)
<stOrmBlast> gracias =]
<darkhole> Por ahora si no hay nada que agregar a este punto, continuaremos.
<darkhole> 1. Definir horario de reuniones del concilio
<DanielF_> cualquier dia menos lunes
<SergioMeneses> huy si 
<DanielF_> por favor
<andresmujica> :o
<darkhole> Quiero que hagamos esto lo más rapido posible, sin embargo no estan todas las personas presentes
<andresmujica> martes 
<SergioMeneses> preferiblemente un jueves
<andresmujica> 9pm
<andresmujica> cada 15dias
<DanielF_> ok
<darkhole> A mi me suena el martes bastante
<DanielF_> los jueves
<DanielF_> es que el lunes uno llega con lo que le dejo el fin de semana
<darkhole> Pero coo no esta toda la gente, al menos definamos que ya no va a ser el lunes
<SergioMeneses> a mi no me sirven de a mucho los martes... llegaria tarde
<andresmujica> también sirve jueves... 
<IngForigua> un domingo
<IngForigua> a las 8 pm
<DanielF_> domingo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, me suena
<IngForigua> que pereza entre semana
<andresmujica> k pena la intromisión porque llegaría tarde?
<DanielF_> +1
<darkhole> Yo envio un correo preguntando sobre esto. Por favor respondanlo de la forma mas clara sencilla y concisa.
<andresmujica> hjmmm los domingos dificil para m{i
<IngForigua> andresmujica: y eso?
<darkhole> Fin de seamana no sirve para reuniones, uno siempre se envolata con otras cosas
<andresmujica> exacto
<darkhole> Lo definimos por la lista
<SergioMeneses> oks
<stOrmBlast> bueno pero entre semana en ese horario yo no podria asistir, tengo clase hasta las 10 pm
<SergioMeneses> next
<darkhole> Para este fin de seamana debo tener la fecha
<darkhole> Problema.... stormblast... Bueno, ya veremos como hacemos
<darkhole> Siguiente punto
<darkhole> 2. Resumen del estado de los medios de comunicacion de Ubuntu Colombia
<IngForigua> hagamos un cuadro
<darkhole> Diego, yo cuadro como definimos el horario, por ahora sigamos
<SergioMeneses> huy ese punto 2 q es?
<darkhole> COn respecto a los medios...
<SergioMeneses> no entiendo
<darkhole> Puedo hablar por la pagina, que aun no tiene el logo de Ubuntu Colombia
<SergioMeneses> aaa oks
<darkhole> No se ha movido mucho... probablemente por lo de fin de año
<Dayessi> hmmm muxachos soy nuevo de echo en este chat de echo me interesa muxo el tema de lo libre y me gustaria participar con ustedes en eventes y reuniones q allan
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, y los feeds esos les veo algo de movimiento
<andresmujica> y el twitter, identi.ca, facebook, el google group
<darkhole> Dayessi mucho gusto y nos alegra que estes aqui
<Dayessi> ehhhh graxx psdta soy estudiante de 4to semestre de sistemas
<darkhole> Sin embargo este espacio es para reuniones . No tenemos problema en que te quedes, pero si te pedimos no interrumpir ;)
<darkhole> SergioMeneses cual es el estado de la lista de correos?
<IngForigua> Dayessi: comentanos tus ideas en el otro canal porfa
<IngForigua> :D
<stOrmBlast> Dayessi : usa el canal de " ubuntu-co " :P
<SergioMeneses> en vacaciones se ha movido poco
<SergioMeneses> y tenemos el problema del spam
<Dayessi> hmmm weno es q no sabia
<SergioMeneses> toca redireccionar mensajes
<SergioMeneses> q feo
<SergioMeneses> ...aunq personalmente no he ayudado mucho a moderar ultimamente
<darkhole> Twitter: Se ha movido de vez en cuando, identi.ca pues lo mismo que twitter, facebook, nos puede decir alguien??? Y Google Groups, nada que me dan la administracion del grupo
<SergioMeneses> el grupo defacebook no poseo "poderes"
<SergioMeneses> digo permisos sobre  le
<darkhole> Foro : Nada que me responden los de Ubuntu-Es
<SergioMeneses> el
<darkhole> Quien tiene esos "poderes" ??
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ubuntu-es esta muerto
<darkhole> Como asi??
<SergioMeneses> eso lo andamos discutiendo con los de ubuntu-es-locos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, el administrdor del grupo de fb quien es?
<darkhole> Porque esta muerto?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no responden correos ni invitaciones... tenemos un proyecto por hay y andamos contactandolos pero nada
<SergioMeneses> esa gente se murio
<darkhole> mmm... Eso no es bueno
<SergioMeneses> ojo ubuntu-es es diferente de ubuntu-es-es
<darkhole> Pero si veia eso.. hay foros aun de hace años...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, los LoCo's van a sacar uin proyecto paralelo
<darkhole> Hollman es admin, alguien puede llamar a Hollman para decirle que entre?
<stOrmBlast> ya lo hubico
<darkhole> Si claro, Ubuntu-ES es otro cuento...
<darkhole> Ya.. bueno, va a tocar, ojalá que la gente de Ubuntu-es nos de el dominio (aunque personalmente siempre los he sentido muy «cerrados»)
<SergioMeneses> se tiene pensado implementar esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocosHispanos/PlanMaestro
<SergioMeneses> aunq andamos en fase de estudio todavia
<SergioMeneses> es muy grande
<SergioMeneses> un trabajo de un concilio aparte y todo
<andresmujica> que bueno
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> bien que este metido en el tema
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si se necesita q apoyemos todo estas iniciativas :D
 * SergioMeneses embajador :D
<darkhole> bueno, entonces como ya tenemos un encargado de esa labor.. Pues nos va contando a ver que sale..
<darkhole> Sobre las cuentas @ubuntu-co.com que les coment{e...
<darkhole> Si bien hay personas que las estan usando, me parece que hay dos razones por las cuales deberian desaparecer.
<SergioMeneses> el martes hay reunion de locos todos invitados 23 utc en #ubuntu-es-locos
<stOrmBlast> alguien tiene el numero de hollman ?
<darkhole> a. Las cuentasno estan siendo administradas y casi nadie las usa
<DanielF_> yo las uso
<darkhole> b. Entran en conflicto con las determinaciones del concilio de Ubuntu
<DanielF_> todos mis correos van a esa cuenta
<darkhole> Yo se exactamente que hay personas que las usan ;) Sin embargo, no es bueno nunca tener algo que esta siendo subutilizado y que ya se le intento sacar el jugo
<andresmujica> y lo del .com es un problema
 * SergioMeneses usa la cuenta para cuestiones administrativas :D
<DanielF_> pues eso esta con google apps? no se que afecta, seria bueno elimiar los que ya no las usen
<darkhole> Además, no es visto con buenos ojos por el concilio, dado que la idea es que solo existan cuentas con @ubuntu.com
<darkhole> DanielF_ pensemos que el medio es un medio de Todo Ubuntu Colombia y no de unas pocas personas...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, entonces bloquearan esas cuentas... o serán mas exclusivas?
<darkhole> Igual yo no tengo la ultima palabra y me gustaria que nos contaran sus ideas
<andresmujica> 1. cuanto vale el dominio el hosting y quien lo paga?
<hollman> noches
<DanielF_> buenas
 * andresmujica se acuerda que le deben plata
<andresmujica> buenas don hollman
<darkhole> Si el dia de mañana le decimos al concilio de Ubuntu que tenemos esas cuentas, puede que tengamos problemas.. o aunque no los tengamos, si nos daria mala imagen
<darkhole> Que mas hollman
<hollman> muy bien
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_, :S
<hollman> pasaba solo a ver :P
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, :S
<SergioMeneses> hollman, o7
<darkhole> Log de la reunion : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/02/01/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<darkhole> hollman ud debe aun estar aca ;)
<hollman> pro que ?
<darkhole> El dominio es donacion de MagicFab y el hosting... no recuerdo creo que tambien
<stOrmBlast> hollman : hola 
<hollman> <darkhole> Hollman es admin, alguien puede llamar a Hollman para decirle que entre? ---> soy admin ?
<hollman> saludos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, del grupo de fb
<stOrmBlast> cual grupo o.0 ?
<darkhole> Hollman aun lo es
<hollman> ok, en que le spuedo colaborar amigos mios ?
<andresmujica> nooo darkhole .. hollman oficialmente es un former member del concilio.  no tiene obligaciones  con nosotros ;)    debe nombrar administradores en facebook a los miembros del concilio
<SergioMeneses> este es un grupo http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=27158918058&ref=ts
<hollman> Admins
<hollman> Namsohj Ozarazil (Universidad Distrital Francisco Jose de Caldas) (creator)
<darkhole> Listo, por eso digo, hollman aun es miembro, debe dejar las cosas bien... o si no no puede salir
<hollman> yo ni soy miembo de ese grupo
<darkhole> asi de simple, y recuerod que ya le habia dicho eso en la ultima reunion ;)
<SergioMeneses> este es el otro grupo http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7693499743
<andresmujica> pero eso es administrador por un tal Namsohj Ozarazil
<DanielF_> si acabo de mirar y si esta como admin
<DanielF_> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<hollman> Admins
<hollman> Ruben Vargas Tellez
<hollman> Julian Echeverria O (Colombia)
<hollman> Enrique Neira Buitrago (Colombia)
<IngForigua> el jhosman
<hollman> tampoco soy admin
<SergioMeneses> oiga a ese no pertenezco
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> cuantos hay?
<DanielF_> segun veo muchos
<IngForigua> ni tengo facebook
<stOrmBlast> de colombia solo esos 2
<hollman> que cierren el de jhosman que tiene menos members
<hollman> jejejejeje
<hollman> 82 contra 663
<darkhole> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<darkhole> Ese es el oficial... si quiere yo me contacto con Jhosman
<hollman> :-o de ese si soy admin
<hollman> ok
<hollman> ese es el oficial
<stOrmBlast> en cada busqueda me salen mas :S
<stOrmBlast> darkhole : el esta conectado, lo traigo ?
<hollman> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521 ----> ese es el oficial!
<stOrmBlast> demasiado tarde ya se desconecto 
<andresmujica> claro stOrmBlast
<andresmujica> de one
<andresmujica> upps
<andresmujica> olio el sabotaje a su fb
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo primero actualizar el logo de ese grupo
<andresmujica> pero el otro tiene mas miembros
<darkhole> Aja, igual eso queda a cargo de algun admin de Ubuntu Colombia que sea admin del grupo en FB
<andresmujica> alguien sabe como unir grupos en facebook_
<andresmujica> eso se podra__
<darkhole> Bueno,,  pero con respecto a als cuentas @ubuntu-co.com
<andresmujica> ??
<darkhole> Que ideas tienen?? Lo acabamos?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no creo
<IngForigua> Yo quiero una
<IngForigua> :P
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, dejemos el de mas miembros
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF_> quien conoce a los admins?
<stOrmBlast> yo tambien quiero una :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, acabarlas 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, acabar esas cuentas... eso va a servir para problemas futuros
<stOrmBlast> DanielF: los admins de cual grupo ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, el de fb
<DanielF_> del de mas usuarios de fb
<hollman> darkhole, deme link a el nuevo logo y lo subo a el grupo de facebook
<stOrmBlast> Yo lo conozco
 * SergioMeneses dice: "concentrados muchachos"
<DanielF_> seria bueno enviar un mensaje a todos los de esos grupos y unificarlos en uno
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_, si me suena esa idea :D
<andresmujica> pero no se si se pueda SergioMeneses DanielF_
<stOrmBlast> eso se puede hacer ?
<hollman> +1 enviar a los demas grupos que se unan a el oficial que es:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<stOrmBlast> creo que no se puede
<hollman> nno se pueden unir
<hollman> pero si se pueden enviar invitaciones a que se unan a el oficial
<SergioMeneses> no no se puede... pero si difundir el oficial
<SergioMeneses> :S
<hollman> invitarlos por facebook escribiendoles en el muro
<SergioMeneses> :D
<stOrmBlast> lo mas sencillo es que el grupo que tiene menos integrantes mande un inbox a los miembros dandoles el link de el grupo oficial 
<hollman> invitar por twitter, identi.ca etc etc etc
<SergioMeneses> ademas si actualizamos los logos y escribimos verán q es el oficial
<SergioMeneses> hollman, eso
<darkhole> Sip, bueno, quien se encarga entonces de esta labor?
<andresmujica> darkhole: apriete el pedal por fa ;)
<darkhole> Necesito un voluntario y seguimos
<stOrmBlast> darkhole : yo lo hago
<DanielF_> yo me encargo de unificar los grupos en uno solo
<stOrmBlast> bueno entonces DanielF  :P
<hollman> DanielF_, listo, que sea a http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<darkhole> Listo Gracias DanielF_
<hollman> me gano DanielF_ ya estaba levantando la mano o/
<hollman> jejejeje
<DanielF_> me ayuda
<DanielF_> jajajaja
<andresmujica> ese hollman
<andresmujica> el vicio no lo deja
<stOrmBlast> :S
<darkhole> Listo,
<SergioMeneses> :)
<darkhole> Entonces les dejo el tema de las cuentas de ubuntu colombia para que lo piensen
<darkhole> 3. Eventos de Ubuntu Colombia
<darkhole> Tenemos el Flisol y cual otro mas?
<darkhole> El Ubucon ?
<darkhole> Que noticias tenemos del Flisol ?? Se que en Villavicencia van adelantados..
<hollman> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521 ---> cambie el logo y quedo ediondo!
<IngForigua> See ahi ando yo
<darkhole> Que tal vamos en las otras ciudades?? (Como vamos en Bogota!!??)
<hollman> gas!
<SergioMeneses> yo ando organizando el de Cúcuta :D
<IngForigua> Bogota nada
<SergioMeneses> va a ser en la biblioteca publica y todo :D
<darkhole> Hollman exportelo a png
<IngForigua> ibague invitaron a ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> tengo invitado al contacto de ubuntu-ve q es pana mio :D
<hollman> darkhole, es un png.. bueno, sigan uds en la meeting
<SergioMeneses> y gente de aqui
<darkhole> Que bueno!!
<hollman> yo miro como lo arreglo
<IngForigua> pero no se si ud quiera ir darkhole
<darkhole> Y que han sabido de Cali, Medellin, Barranquilla (hoy no contamos con ninguno de ellos :( ), Bucaramanga, Cartagena, etc ?
<SergioMeneses> pero necesito q andresmujica me mande generoso material para cubrir esas fechas :D
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  mandeme el dato y le mando
<darkhole> Veo el flisol de este año como lento.. aun mas que el del año pasado
<andresmujica> a{un quedan coo 200 cds un poco mas de pronto
<stOrmBlast> yo soy de bucaramanga y aquí no hay mucha bulla con eso 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, sería bueno enviar un email a la lista interna de u-co pidiendo informacion :D
<darkhole> Sip, listo, quien se encarga de esta labor?
<hollman> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521 ---> listo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks de todo.. stikers todo lo q tenga... acepto laptops :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> yo mando el correo :D
<andresmujica> solo cds, no llego conference pack
<hollman> andresmujica, como asi ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S
<hollman> pidalo nuevamente !!!
<SergioMeneses> solo pedimos uno al año y no llega :S
<andresmujica> si señor :(
<hollman> a mi si me aceptaban varios
<hollman> jejejejejeje
 * SergioMeneses recuerda q mi camisa ya tiene huecos :S
<darkhole> Gracias SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> y por ahi alguien se dejo robar una ala
<darkhole> JAJAJA la rosca
<andresmujica> lo he pedido dos veces la ultima vez me dijeron que aín no estaban listos
<darkhole> Bueno, y del Ubucon...
<darkhole> ??
<hollman> ja papa
<hollman> pido la palabra
<darkhole> hollman la tiene
<hollman> juan marquez y seperinoseque dijeron que ellos podrian armar uno en la costa
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no estan los costeños q son los de la info :S
<hollman> hace ya un tiempo
<SergioMeneses> si ellos iban a confirmar el sitio en estos días
<hollman> yo hable con ellos hace poco y me dijeron que la idea es en b/quilla que sigue en pie
<SergioMeneses> según le pregunte a emmanuel
<hollman> pero mmmmm jairoserrano
<hollman> miembro de u-co
<hollman> SergioMeneses, yo tengo la palabra
<hollman> respete :P
<hollman> jairocerrano me dijo que el queria uno
<DanielF_> tabla para same
 * SergioMeneses sad
<darkhole> Listo,, entonces andresmujica se encarga de esta labor (perdon por no preguntar si queria gestionar esto, pero no lo voy a dejar blanqueado, el contacto es el que da ejemplo ;) )
<hollman> que el se compromete a ser organizador, de vincular a un grupo de SL de cartagena en eso y que contemos con las instalaciones de la universida donde el da clases
<hollman> que es la mejor de cartagena
<darkhole> Me gusta la idea...
<hollman> igualmente
<hollman> luis_lopez
<SergioMeneses> je
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces, quedamos en la informacion que nos den emmanuel, juan y andres mujica
<andresmujica> y como se contacta a jairo serrano ??
<hollman> dijo que con el contaramos en lo que pueda 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hay q decirle a luis si puede subir
<hollman> que el convencia a otro grupo de sl de la costa al cual pertenece
<IngForigua> en ibague tambien nos prestan unas instlaciuoens muy vacanas
<hollman> http://www.unitecnologica.edu.co/acerca-de-la-utb/sobre-la-universidad/campus-universitarios ---> esa es la u
<hollman> la que ofrece jairoserrano
<DanielF_> nos vamos pa cartagena, vayan ahorrando
<darkhole> Esta como bueno, la labor de organizacion se la encargamos a andresmujica ?
<andresmujica> noooo
<andresmujica> yo no puedo manejar semejante proyecto
<andresmujica> too big for me sorry dear
<IngForigua> http://www.uccibague.org/ <<--- ibague
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajajaja
<IngForigua> Nos ayuda el profe fernando
<hollman> hay pero no se me aloque andresmujica 
<darkhole> No no, la idea no es que vaya a organizarlo.. sino organizar la idea, mejor dicho, en otras palabras enviarles un correo para ver en que va eso..
<hollman> dear no es querido ???
<andresmujica> hmmm 
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> pero no es gay 
<andresmujica> es como decir mijo
<hollman> ha ok dear ;)
<DanielF_> jajajaja lo puso rojo
<andresmujica> eso si sono gay
<andresmujica> ahh darkhole ya entender
<darkhole> Bueno, como sea, el Ubucon no lo puede organizar una sola persona, minimo, minimo unas 3... y eso...
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> claro
<darkhole> Porque eso requiere muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo y trabajo
<hollman> si
<DanielF_> los de la costa y mujica?
<hollman> pa octubre me gusta
<darkhole> Pero la labor es al menos saber en que a eso.. Aun ni siquiera tenemos definido la ciudad.
<hollman> seria genial que se una seperithoalgo y juan_marquez con jairoserrano
<IngForigua> ...
<hollman> que alquien les envie email a los 3
<SergioMeneses> super
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> Creo que ni em escucharon bueeeeeeee
<hollman> y queden en contacto!
<darkhole> Exacto, ese es andresmujica ;)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... lo de Tolima
<darkhole> Por eso digo, primero organicemos...
<darkhole> Y en la proxima reunion ponemos fechas y empezamos a concretar las cosas
<darkhole> 4. Proyectos de Ubuntu Colombia
<DanielF_> por que no esperamos que este alguno de la costa?
<andresmujica> ok
<darkhole> Exacto danielF_ Aun no vamos a tomar decisiones
<darkhole> 4. Proyectos de Ubuntu Colombia
<hollman> darkhole, TAREA: invitar obligatorio a jairoserrano, juan y seperi...
<darkhole> Imagen ya cunmplió la cuota del año pasado, saco nuevo logo!!.. Mentiras, aun falta muchisimo con respecto a difusion...
<darkhole> Soporte como va SergioMeneses?
<darkhole> Sitio Web esta como quedado com les mencioné
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, al ritmo mio... leeento muchas cosas este año :S toca organizar otra reunión y concretar un plan de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> por hay IngForigua dijo q me ayudaba con soporte
<darkhole> Listo, que bueno...
<darkhole> Alguna otra cosa que comentar?
<DanielF_> muchachos me tengo que ir, manana me pongo al dia, ahora ando bien de tiempo si necesitan algo me dicen y yo me encargo (sin recargme mucho por favor)
<DanielF_> buena noche
<darkhole> (por cierto, salio Urban Terror 4.1.1)
<darkhole> Gracias DanielF_ ! 
<DanielF_> huyyy buena noticia, un dia de estos hechamos balin
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_, oks
<darkhole> Bueno, si no hay mas que comentar en proyectos, continuamos...
<IngForigua> jejejeje
 * andresmujica me gusta su estilo
<darkhole> 5. Definición de las labores de las nuevas personas
<SergioMeneses> ya q salio la nueva version porq no cuadrar algo de gamers?
<SergioMeneses> y publicitamos ese proyecto
<SergioMeneses> ?
<darkhole> hollman stOrmBlast
<hollman> ??
<stOrmBlast> Severa idea SergioMeneses, yo aqui conozco algunos gamers que ayudarian a difundir eso y de paso el software libre :)
<darkhole> JoseGutierres no vino (pero el no esta aun obligado a venir)
<darkhole> Esa es la idea del proyecto ;)
<darkhole> Bueno, ahora si... lo del proyecto lo podemos mencinar en la lista..
<darkhole> Con respecto a este punto que me parece importante
<darkhole> JoseGutierres y stOrmBlast ...
<darkhole> Las labores de ellos cuales han sido hasta el momento ?
<hollman> toca buscar server, por que los de u-co ya no existen :(
<hollman> los servers de urban
<andresmujica> busquemos algo en la "nube"
<darkhole> hollman estoy preguntando .. las labores de JoseGutierres y de stOrmBlast cuales han sido?
<hollman> andresmujica, seria, mmmm se me olvio el nombre del juego
<hollman> quake 3 o quae arena
<hollman> algo asi
<hollman> darkhole, ?
<darkhole> hollman ¬¬
<hollman> stOrmBlast, le peude decir ;)
<darkhole> stOrmBlast ?
<stOrmBlast> fuimos capacitados en lista de correos, LP, Wiki, y demas, actualmente estamos gestionando la lista de correos
<hollman> y nuevos miembros que solicitan membresia a el team
<stOrmBlast> nuevos miembros, mails, y lo relacionado con la lista!
<hollman> stOrmBlast, deberian estar en capacidad de renovar tambien las membresias que sean solicitadas a lalista ;)
<darkhole> De mi parte, a mi no me gustan las cosas con tantos rodeos y prefiero confiar en las personas (para que ojala luego no me decepcionen ;)
<andresmujica> muchas gracias stOrmBlast eso es super vital
<darkhole> Por esta razón, llamo a votacion para que stOrmBlast sea un miembro del concilio
<andresmujica> +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<darkhole> +1
<IngForigua> hmmm
<darkhole> ... ?
<hollman> +1 :P
<darkhole> lo siento hollman su voto ya no cuenta
<hollman> jajaja yo se :P
<SergioMeneses> je
<darkhole> (jaja, hasta e gusto escribir eso)
 * IngForigua piesa
<stOrmBlast> o.0
<IngForigua> +1 pero que ambos mejoren sus mensajes cuando un miembro ingresa he visto que no ponen links referentes al team
<darkhole> Me gusta ese consejo ;)
<darkhole> Listo, bienvenido stormblast !!!
<darkhole> Oficialmente el concilio crece en un miembro, llegando a 8!!
<stOrmBlast> Gracias :D!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, o7
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast:  felicitaciones, bienvenido y muchas gracias por sus aportes al team
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses \o
<andresmujica> kien falta por ser ubuntu member??? 
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica: gracias, prometo mejorar :$
<IngForigua> es mas no estamos invitando a la gente que ingresen algun proyecto al team
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: de donde es ud?
<darkhole> Andresmujica por favor los honores... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members#active
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: Bucaramanga
<darkhole> De cucuta y actualmente esta en bucaramanga
<IngForigua> ohhhhh si pasa a bta le gasto una espumosa jejejeje
<darkhole> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stOrmBlast
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, je un dia de estos nos vemos en bucaramanga
<darkhole> Y me parece que deberiamos hacer crecer al concilio un poco mas...
<stOrmBlast> yo fui el que uso su info de la membresia de ubuntu en una conferencia recuerda que le pedi permiso ?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: de una :D
<darkhole> Ahora, pasando al ultimo y mas importante punto del dia
<darkhole> 6. Propuestas para este año
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast:  me confirma su launchpad account pls
<darkhole> Y en este hollman si puede participar ;)
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica: https://launchpad.net/~cegope1985
<hollman> en que ?
<stOrmBlast> perdon andresmujica: https://launchpad.net/~cegope
<darkhole> ideas para este año ?? Metas, proyectos...
<darkhole> Par mi, una meta que tengo en la cabeza, este año debemos contar con 200 miembros oficiales
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, crecer crecer y seguir creciendo
<SergioMeneses> yo pienso q debemos tener mas participacion a nivel mundial
<SergioMeneses> eventos
<darkhole> (tarea para stormblast: Actualizar su wiki)
<SergioMeneses> planet
<SergioMeneses> etc
<darkhole> Bien, que mas!! ??? Lluvia de ideas!!!
<SergioMeneses> andamos muy quedados en eso
<stOrmBlast> bueno yo tengo otra meta: y es poder hacer mas eventos en mi cuidad ya que solo cuanto con apoyo de CUSOL-UIS y no realizan eventos muy a menudo
<SergioMeneses> teams mas pequeños como nicaragua trabajan muchisimo
<andresmujica> done
<andresmujica> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members#active
<andresmujica> UNA OBSERVACION PARA TODOS
<darkhole> Que tal relajar las normas de la lista (principalmente html y top-posting) ???
<andresmujica> nos olvidamos del karma parece ser.... 
<andresmujica> ya casi ninguno tiene
<andresmujica> :/
<darkhole> Sip, es cierto...
<hollman> jejejej hoy preciso me vi el karma
<IngForigua> yo 300 :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sinceramente hay poco tiempo
<hollman> en la mala
<darkhole> quen tiene sigue enfermo?
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero tomar en serio las ubuntu global jam
<IngForigua> yoooooooooooo
<SergioMeneses> y trabajar arto en esos dias :D
<SergioMeneses> retomar esos eventos q haciamos por irc
<SergioMeneses> :DS
<SergioMeneses> asi se integra a la comunidad y subimos karma
<darkhole> A mi me gustan las reuniones mensuales por IRC de Ubuntu Colombia
<hollman> poner antenas en Colombia! www.bogota-mesh.org :D
<IngForigua> aja y que andresmujica se revindique por no caer al asado
<hollman> el se lo perdio!!!
<darkhole> Jaja..
<IngForigua> hollman: ya puse le cautivo
<andresmujica> k culpita
<IngForigua> de andresgom
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  que uso?? chilli??
<darkhole> Bueno, yo solo espero una cosa principalmente, que seamos mas dinamicos, mas ambisiosos
<SergioMeneses> je
<hollman> +1 IngForigua 
<IngForigua> le tenia 1 kilo de carne
<hollman> alguien que ponga orden en #ubuntu-co
<darkhole> Que internamente crezcamos y hacia afuera nos consolidemos
<IngForigua> 1/2 kilo de chunchullo
<IngForigua> 1 platano 1 chorizo
<darkhole> Ademas de hacer cosas originales (el logo de Ubuntu En latas de red bull es un buen ejemplo)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, deje el mercado
<darkhole> Jaja
<IngForigua> y se lo comio hollman
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos entonces mucho trabajo...
<darkhole> Bueno, solo quiero decirles que muchas gracias por acompañar a Ubuntu Colombia... y que hay mucho trabajo por hacer pero asi mismo muchas ganas!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mañana le mando el email... sea generoso con su ofrenda :D
<darkhole> No quiero quitarles mas tiempo... con las ideas que tenemos podemos ya pensar que hacer pa este año... Del acta me encargo yo. ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos yo me retiro ya...
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en 15 días :D
<IngForigua> darkhole: porfa le encargo respuesta
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, super por lo del acta
<darkhole> Se cuidan.. Y hollman, aun tiene que asistir a las reuniones... tiene cosas pendientes... 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no me invito!! lo llevo en la buena :S
<andresmujica>  darkhole si quiere lo reactivo en el concilio para que no huya
<andresmujica> mejor dicho
<IngForigua> ud vive muy lejos
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<hollman> darkhole, no tengo pendientes!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :S
<darkhole> nahh... yo confio en ese man...  Y si si tiene pendientes, sino preguntele a andresmujica
<darkhole> El es el que dice si ud ya entrego todo o no...
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, organice el sdf
<SergioMeneses> allá... y me invita :D
<hollman> andresmujica, se le tiene algo epndiente aparte de la webcam ? 
<darkhole> Se cuidan!!! Y nos vemos.... cuando definamos...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<SergioMeneses> :D
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, estoy en contacto con los de CUSOL para eso :D
<darkhole> Probablemente un Martes o Jueves en la noche... pero por ahora no se.. nos vemos!
<IngForigua> hmmmm que hacemos pa ibague ala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stOrmBlast> Gracias por el apoyo :D
<SergioMeneses> oks... para el flisol si no puedo :S
<andresmujica> hollman:  la corralita y lo del interno
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud no es el organizador?
<IngForigua> noooooooooo
<darkhole> Finalizacion de reunion del concilio el 31 de Enero del 2011 a las 22:31
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<SergioMeneses> entonces?
<IngForigua> me piedieron el fa de quien iba
<SergioMeneses> ud asista
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<IngForigua> propuse a darkhole pero no me ha dado respuesta
<hollman> andresmujica, interno ?
<IngForigua> y se fueeee neeeeeeeeeeee
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja se escapo julian xD
<hollman> ole andresmujica por que me metio ?
<stOrmBlast> que puntual =|
<andresmujica> por el link k le pase
<hollman> yo no soy del concilio!
<andresmujica> eso es buenisimo
<andresmujica> asi no duramos un monton hablando
<hollman> haaaaaaa, jajajajajajajaja
<andresmujica> hacerlas en 1 hora y sale!
<IngForigua> andresmujica: se le mide ud
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  a que cosa??
<hollman> andresmujica, pero le toc a ud que invite, yo lo llevo y ud paga ;)
<andresmujica> ha
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ud si puede salir ese fincho?=
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica: la situación de JoseGutierrez, se resuelve en la próxima reunion ?
<SergioMeneses> porq sino vengase para aqui y conoce al contacto de -ve
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si :D
<SergioMeneses> o por email
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ud ya es miembro del concilio :D
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  creo que tengo un viaje por esas fechas me toca revisar
<IngForigua> andresmujica: a representarnos en ibague
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast:  lo de jose lo miramos la prox reunion claro que si
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  cuando?
<stOrmBlast> vale gracias :P
<IngForigua> 9 abril flisol
<andresmujica> a comer lechona voy con gusto
<IngForigua> todo pago
<andresmujica> es la misma fecha que en bgoota?
<IngForigua> aja
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : mañana mismo hablo para lo de el SFD :P
<hollman> andresmujica, al lado de mi oficina venden unos platos de lecona poderosos, cuando quiera me dejo invitar ;)
<IngForigua> buen hotel
<IngForigua> buena comida
<andresmujica> hmm prefiero que vaya darkhole la verdad
<IngForigua> piscina
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso
<andresmujica> hollman:  nunca ha ido un sabado al lado de la mia
<IngForigua> pues no se si el pueda
<andresmujica> venden un mixto poderoso
<andresmujica> IngForigua: dejeme masticarlo a ver como haceos
<andresmujica> hacemos
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<andresmujica> niños los dejo
<IngForigua> eso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * hollman <3 la lechona
<SergioMeneses> a IngForigua todo lo dejan plantado
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<SergioMeneses> q descanse
<SergioMeneses> mañana le envio el correo
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> saludos
<andresmujica> gracias
<SergioMeneses> señores yo tambien me retiro...
<SergioMeneses> q descansen
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica, SergioMeneses : que descansen o/
<IngForigua> Exitos
<jaiberj> hola buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-02
<syst3m> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-30
<w1ll> como hago para instalar opera ?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-01
<fernandoorozco> hola a todos
<fernandoorozco> tengo un problema con la configuracion del dns en mi ditro ubuntu 9.04
<zero> Buenos dias ¿como estan?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-03
<klvin_klein> hola todos
<klvin_klein> tengo una pregunta
<klvin_klein> alguien me podria ayudar??
<klvin_klein> supongo ke nadie
<klvin_klein> sin embargo la dejo planteada por si conocen a alguien ke me pueda ayudar
<klvin_klein> tengo 2 versiones de ubunto instaladas mas windows una es 11.10 la que mas utilizo, la otra es 10.10 la cual nunca he utilizado pero que instale por q dañe el arranque formateando una particion
<klvin_klein> ahora quiero eliminar la 10.10 sin dañar las otras
<klvin_klein> agradezco de antemano la ayuda brindada saludos!
<klvin_klein> c.andres1789@gmail.com
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-04
<fabianiniPRZ> buenos dias
<felipe__> hola
<felipe__> soy de colombia
<felipe__> como hago para conseguir el programa de ubundu version 2012
<yesoacevedo> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-01
<BartOC> Buenas Noches
<DonChichi> stallman bart
<DonChichi> hahahaha
<BartOC> -.-
<DonChichi> jajajaja me dio mucha risa
<BartOC> es que en drupal coji un publicidad de ms y las tire a la basura....Xd JEJE
<DonChichi> jajajajaja no jodas
 * JHOSMAN wenas wenas... me siento 
<Guest44935> JHOSMAN: que mas
<Guest44935> bonito su cloak
<JHOSMAN> quien es Guest44935 ??
<Guest44935> Un amante de la comunidad de ubuntu colombia dispuesto a colaborar
<JHOSMAN> Guest44935: Nombre?
<JHOSMAN> Diego forigua? modem ZTE? :P
<Guest44935> Pepito perez mucho gusto
<BartOC> 09:05 ...pm
<JHOSMAN> quien falta?
<Guest44935> el patron la patrona
<BartOC> lina, jose cesar, andres
<BartOC> bueno llego Jose
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches compañeros
<JHOSMAN> ya podemos iniciar
<BartOC> jhosman lidera la reunion yo tengo conexion inestable..
<BartOC> Puntos de la reunion: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/536/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Estoy ocupado JoseGutierrez  puede tomar bandera por favor?
<JoseGutierrez> ok JHOSMAN
<JoseGutierrez> por fa nos compartes en que va Tarea 1) Adicionar canales adicionales de soporte al botón de ayuda - Jhosman Lizarazo???
<JHOSMAN> Ya está
<JHOSMAN> www.ubuntu-co.com/ayuda
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<JHOSMAN> revisen por favor
<JoseGutierrez> muy buena labor JHOSMAN
<JoseGutierrez>  Tarea 2) Hacer un Hangout para explicar como funciona Answers en Launchpad - Sergio Meneses - Julian Alarcon.... como va este punto
<BartOC> Si perfecto hace falta el ask ?? http://askubuntu.com/
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: es reemplazado por shapado
<JHOSMAN> Julian no está no se q dice SergioMeneses
<BartOC> aa perfecto.. continuemos..
<JoseGutierrez> shapado es lo mismo
<JoseGutierrez> pero en nuestro idioma
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches perdon por la tardanza
<SergioMeneses> de que?
<SergioMeneses> ustedes tienen que armar el evento = hangout yo solo participo
<JoseGutierrez> en que fechas podrias estar en el evento y a que hora seria Sergio Meneses
<JoseGutierrez> para invitar a toda la comunidad a participar por los diferentes medios que dispone la misma
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: la verdad entre semana de noche o un fds
<Guest44935> SergioMeneses: mas flojo
<JoseGutierrez> ok toca defenir una fecha cercana para este evento y hacerle la invitacion a la comunidad
<BartOC> que tal el miercoles 6 a las 8pm ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC perfecto
<Guest44935> JoseGutierrez: al privado
<JoseGutierrez> pues si esta bien
<BartOC> Perfecto entonces queda para el Miercoles 6 de febrero a las 8pm
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea 1 . Enviar correo para dar enterado del evento que se realizara sobre el manejo de Launchpad ResP: JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez>  Tarea 3) estructura el proyecto de edubuntu en los colegios (alcance, objetivos, recursos, tiempos, responsables, costos) - Jose Luis Ahumada
<BartOC> Bueno Yo les envie un adelanto por la lista del concilio.. para ver q opinaban...
<BartOC> les comparto ahora la informacion..!!
<BartOC> aqui pueden ver como va el proyecto: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwaAhi-dI1t3b05oNm5TaUFuTG8/edit?usp=sharing
<SergioMeneses> BartOC muy interesante... si le pued ayudar me avisa
<BartOC> Si ahora se necesita apoyo les voy a contar lo que les plantee al concilio...
<BartOC> Buenos compañeros del concilio vengo a dejarles esta inquietud. o sugerencia. Para empezar el proyecto de Educación con Software Libre en las Escuelas.
<BartOC> - El desarrollo de una propuesta e implementacion de este tipo de proyecto se requiere mucha paciencia y estructurar bien cada punto, porque nos vamos a ingresaral mundo de la educación en colombia que es un caos.
<BartOC> - No podemos pretender llegar a las escuelas con propuestas pobres de implementacion de Software Libre y listo sin argumento y sin nada que nos sustente.
<BartOC> Prongo dos puntos. 
<BartOC> 1° Conversando un poco con sergio Orozco miembro de UCO en barranquilla el cual tiene un proyecto de investigación sobre Educacion con SoftwareLibre con su universidad,me parece que tiene muchos puntos importantes, pero les hace falta muchas cosas mas.La idea seria realizar un convenio de cooperacion y radicarlo en la universidad para dejar claro eso. y seguir adelante con el proyecto de sergio que lo tiene bien adelantado.
<BartOC> 2°  Aliarnos con la comunidad RedTIC de cartagena la cual me ha brindado mucha información al respecto para el proyecto y el cual ellos estan dispuesto en colaborar con UCO en todo lo que se pueda, ademas RedTIC apoya y promueve el uso de SoftwareLibre en la Region Caribe... en que nos beneficia esto con RedTIC que podremos contar con el consejo asesor de ellos: http://redtic.org/content/consejo-asesor sin nigun problema nos brindar asesoria
<BartOC> entonces no siendo mas... espero respuesta y comentarios al respecto.
<BartOC> en mi opinion me gusta mas la propuesta 2°
<JoseGutierrez> se ve que tienen muy bien estructurado el proyecto y la ayuda de RedTIC es muy interesante
<SergioMeneses> BartOC suena bien
<JHOSMAN> RedTic solo aplica para la zona caribe?
<BartOC> No a nivel nacional...
<BartOC> y en bogota mas ya que se cuenta con unos de los asesores..
<BartOC> en bogota que le gusta este proyecto..
<JHOSMAN> =) +1 por la Op2
<BartOC> Bueno ahora viene algo, activar el proyecto de Edubuntu-Co que esta como proyecto inactivo
<BartOC> y realizar convocatoria para ver quien se compromete con el proyecto..
<BartOC> se debe tener cuidado con este proyecto ya que se necesite gente comprometida...
<BartOC> ya que pienso que este proyecto va a causar un gran impacto en la eduacion si se plantea bien
<JoseGutierrez> bartOC si no estoy mal en otra ocasion nos dijistes que uno de los asesores estaba dispuesto a participar en una reunion ... seria interesante que el nos compartiera mas sobre la implementacion futura del proyecto y de que manera todos nos podemos involucrar .... le puedes hacer la invitacion
<BartOC> Si claro Jose por supuesto!!
<BartOC> la proxima reunion del concilio le comento para que nos acompañe..
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<BartOC> osea el 7 de febrero..
<JoseGutierrez> lo importante es saberle argumentar bien a las instituciones educativas el impacto que el proyecto tendra... y sobre todo tener argumentos claros
<BartOC> Asi es Joseguitierrez para eso se requiese implementar un piloto..
<BartOC> para tener una base..pero primero es tener argumentado todo el proyecto y despues si realizar el piloto
<BartOC> 2° tarea: Invitar a director de redTic para poyo del proyecto edubuntu-co resp: Jose Ahumada
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> algo mas al respeto BartOC....
<BartOC> 3° tarea, realizar convocatoria para terminar documentacion del proyecto edubuntu-co
<BartOC> ya creo que eso seria todo por mi parte JoseGutierrez
<BartOC> alguien tiene algo mas que agregar..
<JoseGutierrez> ok has la invitacion extensiva para ver quienes pueden colaborar con este gran proyecto BartOC
<BartOC> perfecto JoseGuitierrez
<abimael> diculpen buenas noches de que se trata el proyecto BartOC
 * JHOSMAN Debo salir, con respecto a mi tema Tarea 7) Dar capacitación a los moderadores de la lista de correo sobre el uso de la misma, aún no hay nada debo cuadrar con Julian Alarcón queda pendiente =S lo siento 
<JoseGutierrez> ok JHOSMAN
<BartOC> Hola abimael. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwaAhi-dI1t3b05oNm5TaUFuTG8/edit?usp=sharing
 * JHOSMAN disculpen =S 
<BrayanBautista> Todo bien jhosman no pasa nda
<abimael> gracias BartOC  pero y estoy poniendo de mi parte hace poco instale ubunto en dos lap para que conoscan el sistema
<abimael> me lo pideron
<BrayanBautista> Que bien
<abimael> lo converti en gnome porque eran minilap y logico con sus funciones compiz y cairo que es lo esencial
<BartOC> es que eso es lo que no quiere que caigamos... es solo instalar y listo sino, es dar capacitaciones incentivar el uso de Sl en las escuales
<BartOC> que no se trate de solo migracion sino dar a conocer el moviento de Sl y Opensource en las escuales, porque si solo nos quedamos con migraciones no estamso realizando nada
<BartOC> porque llega otro lo desistala y  listo...
<abimael> a bueno yo no sbia jejeje
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos la meeting de hoy queda suspendida pues las otras personas de las diferentes tareas no se encuentran para ver como han avanzado en los diferentes puntos de  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/536/detail/ asi que si quieren hablar de otros asuntos que nos beneficien bienvenidos todos sus aportes
<abimael> pero les dije que es linux no se preocupen
<BrayanBautista> Bart como va las cosas para los locogames???
<BartOC> Yo quiero escuchar sugerencia respecto al proyecto e invitarlos desde ya a participar...
<BartOC> Brayan --> no tengo noticias reciente... no he visto mucho movimiento solo veo dos team el mx y co
<BartOC> JoseGuitierrez propongo para la otra reunon tratar los temas pendientes mas las tareas que quedaron. Ademas de eso algo que les comento por la lista.. sobre
<SergioMeneses> BartOC: lastimosamente en el ambito internacional uco estta muerto
<BartOC> revisar el estado de los proyectos de ubuntuco
<JoseGutierrez> una duda  BartOC si se quiere llegar a implementar el proyecto tocaria tener el visto bueno del ministerio de la educacion, pues ya que ellos son los que regulan todo en cuanto a la educacion colombiana se refiere???
<BartOC> JoseGutierrez, es en el caso de los colegios publicos...
<BartOC> SergioMeneses, +1 he visto!!
<BartOC> y tambien algo que he visto sino saben el otro año toca UbuConLa en Colombia
<BartOC> y no he visto a casi nadie de UCo en las reuniones
<BartOC> y es preocupante porque si nos toca el otro año-...:S
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad BartOC desconocia que el proximo año tocaba aqui
<BartOC> JoseGutierrez, toca ser un llamado de atencion de ese tema de UbuConLa... y tratar la proxima reunion
<BartOC> Mira JoseGutierrez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: grave
<SergioMeneses> eso se viene hablando desde el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> -1
<JoseGutierrez> :( seguro se me ha pasado este tema no lo tenia presente
<SergioMeneses> bueno la proxima reunion de la ubucon sera aqui en este canal
<SergioMeneses> hosted by ubuntu-co-bot
<SergioMeneses> asi q yo vere
<BartOC> Es el miercoles cierto...
<SergioMeneses> presentes y lean de eso
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos los dejo tengo que ir a perseguir a Lucas que se volo buenas noches a todos byyeeeee
<SergioMeneses> sino es preferible que dejemos la cede a otro pais... mejor eso a seguir como vamos
<SergioMeneses> se acabo la reunion?
<Facoxus> zzz
<abimael> ya termino el concilio disculpen
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-02
<jgg> hola
<Pipemd> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-03
<zurCaleD> kien esta en linea
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-30
<BartOC3> Hola julianarmando buenas Noches
<julianarmando> Hola!
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  hoy hay reunion ?
<julianarmando> pues se supone jaja yo tengo anotado hoy como fecha de reunion
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  #lol.... como nadie envio correo ni agenda..:s
<julianarmando> es cierto, pues ahi si no se
<julianarmando> esperar a ver depronto aparezcan
<BartOC3> Si ya le estoy diciendo a sergio
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bien bien!
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, como va todo_
<SergioMeneses> ?
<julianarmando> Bien bien :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno somos nosotros no mas?
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses solo estamos nosotros..
<SergioMeneses> bueno algo urgente para discutir julianarmando BartOC3 ?
<julianarmando> Por mi lado no
<BartOC3> El tema de la Vision.. en que ha quedado.. me he concentrado en la UbuConLA que le he perdido el hilo a eso
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, igual yo... y con lo de mi trabajo pues
<SergioMeneses> voy a armar una propuesta, estuve pensando en unas cosas
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, BartOC3 estaba pensando en lo de los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> solo el sitio web esta andando
<SergioMeneses> y pues no es de mucho movimiento
<BartOC3> Si eso estaba viendo...
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches lina
<julianarmando> cual sitio web esta dañado?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ninguno
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, hola
<BartOC3> revisando el acta de la ultima reunion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/15-01-2014
<BartOC3> hay 2 puntos por tratar o se dejaron pendientes. 1. Vision, 2. Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no estan pendientes... estamos trabajando en ellos
<SergioMeneses> Lina envio un email acerca de la vision
<SergioMeneses> y en el pad hay como 3 propuestas
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  ok
<BartOC3> pongamole fecha a eso para realizar entre todos la vision pero via hangout
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, julianarmando linaporras asi va la web de la ubuconla http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/share/UbuConLA%202014.png
<SergioMeneses> esperamos en esta semana tenerla lista
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  Nice job
<BartOC3> Con julianarmando hemos retomado el tema del podcast.. con la gente de UVE
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso es bueno
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  se puede compartir la foto de la web de ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no
<SergioMeneses> aun no esta listo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, tramitar rapido lo del logo
<SergioMeneses> de la universidad
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: Ya estamos esperando al diseñador de la tecnologica que facilite el logo svg... yo les envie unos png que me envio jairo
<linaporras> hagamos en 8 días lo de la visión?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, los envio en png ... mmm
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, seria bueno seguir recolectando ideas no?
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses en la mañana lo envio a pablo con copia a usted..
<JHOSMAN> Bueeeenasss
 * JHOSMAN feliz año a todos!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si ya esta el .svg muchisimo mejor, con eso ya estaria listo
<JHOSMAN> en que van? me regalan la agenda por favor?
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  en nada no hay agenda....
<JHOSMAN> ummm
<JHOSMAN> tons?
<BartOC3> nadie la realizo..
<JHOSMAN> =( entiendo
<JHOSMAN> podemos tratar el tema que quedó pendiente la vez pasadaa? BartOC3 linaporras
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:
<linaporras> mmm no creo que en reaidad mñas gente opine
<linaporras> al respecto de la visión
<JHOSMAN> me leyeron?
<linaporras> todos se fueron menos Sergio jeje
<linaporras> bueno ahora yo tmbn me voy
<linaporras> jeje
<JHOSMAN> :c
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-01-27
<Ubuntero|46772> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar para recuperar icono de red en area de notificacion ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-01-29
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<Fori> ola k asen
<SergioMeneses> @all buenas buenas señores
<meetingology> SergioMeneses: Error: "all" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> como siempre cualquier conversacion diferente a la reunion, por favor ir a #ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: linaporras Fori esperemos a que vuelva brayan
<ofprieto> buenas noches
<ofprieto> a todos
<linaporras> clarop,
<Fori> me necesitan para algo?
<Fori> toy cansado
<Fori> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> les comparto la agenda de la noche: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/937/detail/
<SergioMeneses> Fori: ud tiene un punto asignado
<SergioMeneses> lo tratamos aqui o por email?
<SergioMeneses> ud decide
<Fori>                                                                        Oficializar la repartición de actividades como lo propuso Diego.                                                  ‒ Sergio Meneses
<Fori> podemos poner eso de primeras
<Fori> que hice mas de 5 horas de ejercicio y ando partido
<Fori> :P
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> esperemos a brayan y empezamos
<Fori> Gracias Don sergio
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<Fori> Pero le dijo a jose
<SergioMeneses> uy si por fa'
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: ahora si
<linaporras> Wuju
<Fori> Ya le dije a Jose
<linaporras> falta Jose
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches linaporras Fori ofprieto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos de una vez ;)
<ofprieto> bueno permitanme dar orden a la reunion
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: hagale
<ofprieto> como siempre el buenasnoches para todos ; iniciamos con el punto uno
<linaporras> ofprieto: para agregar uno a los otors....
<linaporras> *otros
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: empecemos con lo de Fori , que dice que anda con afan
<ofprieto> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/937/detail/
<Fori> ofprieto: Pongame de primeras porfa
<ofprieto> esta es la agenda
<Fori> Quiero dormir jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: use el bot
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<ofprieto> sergio es start meetingology ¡
<ofprieto> =
<Fori> bueno despues de eso hare un meme mentiras
<SergioMeneses> siks, tiene la wiki por hay o la manejo yo?
<ofprieto> yo siempre creo la wiki con lo hablado no antes
<ofprieto> se que para eso es el boot
<ofprieto> pero o me falta expertici
<ofprieto> a
<SergioMeneses> fresco yo hago de chair ;)
<ofprieto> start meetingology
<ofprieto> start meetingology
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting Reunion Del Concilio
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Jan 29 02:09:00 2015 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<SergioMeneses> #agenda http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/937/detail/
<SergioMeneses> bueno por motivos de logistica, vamos a empezar con el punto 4
<SergioMeneses> #topic  Oficializar la repartición de actividades como lo propuso Diego.
<Fori> gracias
<Fori> puedo iniciar?
<SergioMeneses> Fori: tiene la palabra
<ofprieto> #topic bienvenidos a la reunion del 28 de enero de 2015
<ofprieto> inicie Fori
<Fori> Hola señores como saben me toco renunciar del concilio por que no podia trabajar a plenitud
<Fori> Y solo tenia conflictos contra linaporras Jhosman andres y bohorques
<Fori> quede con 2 compromisos
<Fori> 1. Aceptar membresias
<Fori> 2. coordinar hacklabs
<Fori> 1. acpetar menbresias muy amablemente brayan me retorno algunos permisos
<Fori> peor no todos
<Fori> necisto que me reintegren al equipo del concilio hasta el dia 28 de febrero
<angelrell369> Buenas noches equipo ubuntu
<Fori> Creo que la Doc linaporras injustamente me saco del equipo
<Fori> sin consultar con nadie
<linaporras> Buenas noches angelrell369
<Fori> segun un mensaje que ella muy amablemente me confirmo
<SergioMeneses> bueno un pequeño mal entendido pero nada que pueda ser grave ;)
<Fori> En fin quiero mostrarles el modo en que relaizo las acpetaciones/denegaciones
<SergioMeneses> Fori: listo, podemos restablecerle los permisos...
<Fori> para que uds miren como se habla con amor y carino a las nuevas personas
<SergioMeneses> de paso nos da tiempo para armar las nuevas elecciones
<Fori> para que se sientan como en casa y un  calido saludo de parte de todos
<Fori> y sobre todo mostrales los proyectos
<Fori> que se peudan integrar
<Fori> y trabajr
<SergioMeneses> Fori: si, hemos visto que hay ciertos problemas de comunicacion entre los miembros de la comunidad
<Fori> quiero hacer una peticion
<Fori> que los lideres de los proyectos escuchen las sugerencias que les hacen que no sean despotas aca estamos para apoyarnos
<Fori> que poermitan que los integrantes tomen sus mismos roles
<SergioMeneses> Fori: son lideres de proyectos... no tiranos , pero es un muy buen apunte
<Fori> con eso evitamos que si yo lidero un proyecto
<Fori> y me pongo bravo con linaporras por ejemplo
<Fori> abandono y los jodo jajajaja
<Fori> algo asi
<Fori> bueno eso encuento a 1
<Fori> a 2
<Fori> los hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> un ejemplo poco practico pero entendimos... y ud tiene razon
<Fori> quiero hacer una peticion a ofprieto
<Fori> que integre lo del mozpad
<linaporras> ofprieto, SergioMeneses pido la palabra
<Fori> al documento que veniamos trabajando
<Fori> linaporras: dejame acabar
<Fori> por favor
<Fori> pa no demorarlos
<ofprieto> lo de hacklabs Fori ¡?
<Fori> ofprieto: si señor
<Fori> prensetmos solo 1 propuesta bien solida y poderosa
<linaporras> (no dije que ya, luego de que acabes)
<Fori> no gastemos energia en 2 propuestas
<ofprieto> hecho mañana en la organizacion de la wiki de informe lo realizo Fori
<ofprieto> linaporras: tienes la palabra apenas Fori acae
<Fori> ofprieto: :)
<ofprieto> que falta Fori
<Fori> esa seria mi segunda peticion
<Fori> que solo trabajemos en 1 propuesta no en 2
<Fori> ya que no tenemos tiempo nosotros
<SergioMeneses> bien Fori , de paso a mi me gustaria colaborar con ese proyecto
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<Fori> (unos juegan ingress, otros vamos aestudiar, otros estamos en el gym, etc)
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitamos estructurar bein las cosas... aqui se manejan propuestas pero nunca se encausa nada
<SergioMeneses> bueno demosle espacio a linaporras :)
<Fori> sergio 1 min busco el documeto si quiere lina habla mientras
<SergioMeneses> si... hablamos por el general para no dañar el log
<ofprieto> linaporras: inicia tienes la palabra
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: puedes proceder
<linaporras> Del punto 2, me parece todo excelente
<linaporras> Del punto 1, me parece super el tema de las aprobaciones
<linaporras> Yo escribí en el hilo que esta es la oportunidad para oficializar la propuesta de Fori
<linaporras> de que sea haga cada dos meses
<linaporras> y que nos repartamos de manera oficial
<Fori> #link https://docs.google.com/document/d/15y2tB5BQefU_-yvd0uSVmASb6J4-xl7xr9uk-jFhofQ/edit
<Fori> si es asi?
<Fori> jajajaja
<linaporras> quisiera solictar a los miembros con voto SergioMeneses  BrayanBautista  y ofprieto  votar la propuesta y de una vez terminar de repartir las tareas... De ese aspecto solo me preocupa que Jose no está activo... osea no lo veo activo en la lista ni x acá ni nada...
<Fori> (el ingress es peligroso)
<linaporras> eso es todo lo que quería decir a ese respecto.
<ofprieto> Fori: eso es  ot y no es por eso creo yo...
<ofprieto> hacemos votacionseñores Fori SergioMeneses BrayanBautista
<Fori> angelrell369: ya puede ver el doc
<Fori> bueno
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo no votaria por eso ahora... el poque es porque vamos a elecciones pronto y la nueva persona tendria unas tareas q cumplir por defecto. Yo preferiria esperar a que este nuevo mimebro este activo para votar eso
<Fori> peren jejeje
<SergioMeneses> no solo votar por votar
<Fori> para que lso hacklabs se lleven satisfactoriamente
<Fori> y no tengamos lios de que inicien 15 patos y acabosmos conf a conf
<linaporras> SergioMeneses:  pido la palabra
<SergioMeneses> Fori: espere no mezcle los logs
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: si?
 * Fori tiene Sueño estubo 3 horas en el gym y monto 3 horas de bici
<Fori> SergioMeneses: ok
<linaporras> no votemos pero si dejemos eso organizado, osea fori termina y sigue OScar y luego yo si? osea pa q eso no se vaya a quedar desorganizado :D
<BrayanBautista> en mi opinion creo que lo mejor es esperar como dice sergio
<Fori> ya acabo señores
<Fori> puedo seguir :'(
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: el problema es q somos 5 miembros del concilio y una notificacion nos llega al email... las aprobaciones deberian demorar al menos un dia o dos en espera. Si duran mas es porque no estamos haciendo nuestro trabajo ( me incluyo ) ... yo digo que deberiamos establecer una plantilla para facilitarnos la vida
<SergioMeneses> asi cuando estemos trabajando en ellas, solo tenemos que compartir la plantilla y listo ;)
<Fori> SergioMeneses: yo tengo las mias
<Fori> :P
<SergioMeneses> es q si se designa a solo una persona puede q esa persona sufra un problema personal y se queden en lista muchas aprobaciones sin manejar
<linaporras> ps es que la estrategia de Fori me parece muy buena, y lo unico es que si algo le pasa a esa persona ps avise...
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q lo mejor es estar todos pendientes y tratar de limpiar esos requerimientos tan pronto como podamos
<linaporras> Bueno yo reitero que en ese sentido para facilitar a todos el tema la propuesta de Fori  es muy buena.... pero ps si fue no es no...
<SergioMeneses> si linaporras es muy buena pero aplicaria para un trabajo... donde andas online mas tiempo y es tu responsabilidad principal, en nuestro dia a dia tenemos mas cosas en mente
<SergioMeneses> no es un no... sino un dejemoslo en pausa por un tiempo
<SergioMeneses> trabajemos entre todos por un mes y vemos como nos va
<SergioMeneses> sino implementamos el modelo de Forigua
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<linaporras> (es mejor tener en mente dos meses estar muy pendiente de las membresias a doce meses, eso también genera un responsable y empodera), de hecho lo que ha hehco Fori de aprobaciones, ese modelo me apreció muy bueno...
<Fori> Si yo lo hago y ya les dejo via libre
<SergioMeneses> no se si ofprieto y BrayanBautista estan de acuerdo?
<linaporras> es decir es para que las cargas se equilibren...
<linaporras> y no q terminemos como en ocasiones anteriores unos aprueban y otros off... ps digo digo...
<BrayanBautista> yo siempre he dicho que si queremos llegar acabo la propuesta de forigua se haga de a dos personas
<BrayanBautista> pero en este caso es mejor esperar y que todos aportemos nuestro granito de arena
<BrayanBautista> atendiendo las solicitudes
<SergioMeneses> la idea es atenderlas lo mas pronto posible
<SergioMeneses> por eso me parece mejor estar todos pendientes de eso
<linaporras> (me aprece util ya para ir cerrando si generar una plantilla compartida)
<SergioMeneses> las notificaciones llegan al correo y creo q los 4 podemos manejar eso de momento ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo la q siempre usaba ;)
<ofprieto> si SergioMeneses m eparece su idea
<SergioMeneses> #action Implementar el sistema grupal de aprobaciones y crear la plantilla para los mensajes : Responsable SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: Implementar el sistema grupal de aprobaciones y crear la plantilla para los mensajes : Responsable SergioMeneses
<ofprieto> yo diria que este esa cabeza pendiente por dos meses pero eso no quiere decir que abandonemos la lista que si vemos una peticion pues l aatendamos
<SergioMeneses> listo ;)
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al segundo punto
<SergioMeneses> #topic  48 horas x la vida
<linaporras> ofprieto: +1
<Fori> osea ya no es necesario hasta febrero?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: linaporras uds tienen informacion acerca de esto?
<Fori> que yo este en el concilio?
<ofprieto> si SergioMeneses al igual qeu linaporras
<linaporras> de hecho la info está en la lista
<SergioMeneses> bueno me exprese mal... que uds por favor lideren este punto
<linaporras> si quieres dale ofprieto  y cuando acabes te completo si hay lugar
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<ofprieto> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2015-January/041673.html
<ofprieto> bueno, este boot  no me hace caso , el dia miercoles 21
<Fori> Veeee no me dejraron acabar
<linaporras> porque no estás de chair
<Fori> bueno saludos
<linaporras> ups Fori....
<Fori> nos hablamos mañana
<Fori> o despues
<SergioMeneses> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2015-January/041673.html
<linaporras> SergioMeneses: que termine Fori
<Fori> :)
<SergioMeneses> Fori: fresco ;)
<Fori> termino o me voy
<SergioMeneses> Fori: termine
<Fori> gracias
<Fori> miren les decian
<ofprieto> estuvimos con linaporras en el oma de la 93 bien pupy todo se trata de hacer un articulo referente a seguridad e infancia y adolecencia y unos temas de seguridad de los niños en la red
<Fori> en el aniversario
<Fori> fueron no mas d 15 personas
<SergioMeneses> esperen
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: dele un segundo a Fori
 * Fori espera
<SergioMeneses> para no mezclar las cosas
<SergioMeneses> Fori: siga ud
<ofprieto> ok
<Fori> gracias
 * SergioMeneses se siente como un controlador aereo
<Fori> jajaja
<Fori> les decia
<Fori> que para que no nos pasen cosas
<Fori> y de paso hago una solicitud
<Fori> como al aniversario fueron menos de 15
<Fori> teniendo en cuenta que estamos promediando 8000 seguidores
<SergioMeneses> seguidores en donde?
<Fori> estamos llegando a menos del 0.1 %
<Fori> de neustros mismos seguidores
<Fori> para evitar eso
<Fori> necesitamos que el concilio tome el control de sitio web
<Fori> osea uds
<Fori> yo no
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-ve/25065117931?fref=ts
<SergioMeneses> bueno el concilio siempre ha tenido el control sobre sitio-web
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuec?fref=ts
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/ComUbuntuBrasil?fref=ts
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuArgentina?fref=ts
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Uruguay/300461786722622?fref=ts
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuCL?fref=ts
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/groups/251135874901431/?fref=ts
<SergioMeneses> que eso quede claro
<Fori> uds ven los demas equipo no mandan spam
<julianarmando1> no entiendo cual es el punto
<Fori> entonces
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando1: yo tampoco... ando esperando mas informacion de Fori
<Fori> neustras actividades
<Fori> no se estan visualizando
<Fori> por menos del 0.1 % de nuestros seguidores
<Fori> 8000 seguidores y solo fueron 15 al aniversario
<Fori> Tonc sitio web esta fallando
<SergioMeneses> si pero hay se debe contar que no todos esos 8000 son de bogota
<Fori> Claro
<SergioMeneses> no me parece una falla de sitio web
<SergioMeneses> ojo estoy siendo imparcial en el tema
<Fori> Falla o reingenieria
<Fori> no se
<Fori> pero las actividades no estan teniendo el impacto que deberian tener
<Fori> en 2010
<julianarmando1> Tambien se debe contar con que facebook limita a quien le llegan las publicaciones si mal no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> bueno de ser posible podriamos cuadrar con el lider del proyecto y estudiar o plantear nuevas estrategias para ganar mas impacto
<Fori> iba mas gente y eso que teniamos 0 redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando1: tiene razon, aunque no se si eso afecta a las paginas
<Fori> Si no se crea una estartegia de visualizacion de actividades
<Fori> no puedo continuar con hacklabs
<Fori> y uds pueden aplicarme el CoC por no renununciar consideramente
<SergioMeneses> no es eso... tampoco a extremos
<ofprieto> Fori: pero entonces algo estamos haciendo mas mal aun por que si en 2010 sin redes se hacia mas ahora las tenemos y hacemos menos algo no se esta haciendo que es¡?
<SergioMeneses> el problema Fori es q ud es como camicase al respecto
<Fori> No se yo necesito un min para que la persona que me rempalce no tenga inconvenientes
<linaporras> (yo creo que eso de la pobre asistencia, especialmente de miembros antiguos, se debe en buena parte al mal ambiente y las tensiones que se han vivido en la lista)
<angelrell369> Interesante en Facebook se ven solo noticias de otros sitios pero no de Colombia. ..
<julianarmando1> yo creo que no puede haber punto de comparacion con el 2010, todo es muy diferente. y propongo pensar en canales mas tradicionales para convocar gente paa hacklabs
<Fori> y el spam que se manda no tiene nada que ver con lo que hacemos aca
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q se puede hacer una lluvia de ideas al respecto y por lo menos gente como julianarmando1 nos pueden ayudar con el sitio web, a traer nuevas ideas
<Fori> esa es mi solicitud
<Fori> ya no tengo nada mas que decir
<Fori> se pueden estudiar?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: +1 por eso no he escrito a esos mail todos sin sentido
<Fori> se peuden implementar?
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: +1
<SergioMeneses> Fori: si claro total
<linaporras> No me queda clara cuál es la solicitud
<Fori> SergioMeneses:  muchas gracias
<linaporras> ando aprendiendo de su prudencia SergioMeneses
<Fori> estudienla
<Fori> hablenla
<julianarmando1> No comprendi cual es la solicitud como tal
<Fori> si se puede les continuo
<SergioMeneses> si para poder tener un punto de equilibrio mental como comunidad debemos dejar de usar las redes sociales pues asi sera.... algo extremo pero debemos dejar de pelear entre nosotros y incluyo a toda la comunidad
<Fori> que se usen solo para actividades
<Fori> no para spam
<linaporras> Fori: puede precisar su solicitud
<linaporras> ahhhh ya
<Fori> linaporras: esta muy clara
<Fori> no voy a repetir un caracter mas
<SergioMeneses> Fori: podemos empezar con un buen hilo en la lista de correos, deje yo lo empiezo y por favor a los presentes les pediria un buen trato a los demas en ese hilo... no se dejen llevar por las pasiones
<linaporras> discutirel tema de redes sociales es un tema que está pendiente desde hace rato, de hecho está pendiente la valoración de la propuesta de Forigua y la ruenión del equipo que maneja dichos temas
<linaporras> En mi opinión, sugiero que debemos hablarlo de manera interna, seguro que podemos llegar a acuerdos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: abordemos entonces ese tema de una vez ya que andamos hablando de lo mismo
<linaporras> y luego se socializan los acuerdo....
<Fori> Yo necesito eso para trabajar si hay spam lo siento les dejo tirado y uds veran que hacen
<linaporras> ps me parece en ese espacio importante hablar con Jhosman
<linaporras> y revisar la Wiki que adelante julianarmando1
<SergioMeneses> Fori: ud tiene razon en cuanto al spam y se pierden las contribuciones locales... pero no podemos tirar todo a la basura para mañana y empezar desde 0
<linaporras> de hecho eso último me parece que es la mejo herramienta para definir los objetivos y demás
<linaporras> no sé si ya lo vieron
 * Fori Se retira y les desea buena noche BrayanBautista ofprieto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> si ya la vi
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<linaporras> julianarmando1:  puedes compartir la wiki que creaste de redes sociales por si alguien no la ha visto...
<julianarmando1> Podriamos pensar en otras posibilidades abrir otra fan page como oficial y dejar la actual como noticias o algo asi. Son Ideas :p
<julianarmando1> no tengo el link aqui, estoy desde el celular
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando1: la verdad deberiamos tener solo 1 canal de comunicacion - imho
<ofprieto> ya la pego esta en la agenda
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SitioWeb/RedesSociales
<linaporras> Gracias SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<ofprieto> #LINK  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SitioWeb/RedesSociales
<linaporras> me parece que ese puede ser un muy buen espacio para que podamos aportar ideas
<ofprieto> y el boot durmiento gracias meetingology  i
<linaporras> es que solo le hace caso a SergioMeneses no a ti ofprieto
<linaporras> porque el es chair
<SergioMeneses> yo le dije
<SergioMeneses> bueno volviendo al tema de julianarmando1
<SergioMeneses> la verdad como dije... lo mejor es solo tener un canal de comunicacion por red social
<SergioMeneses> tener mas es traer confusion
<SergioMeneses> puede que no lo parezca pero asi sera
<linaporras> Mi propuesta al respecto: dediquemos la próxima reunión del concilio a eso, durante esta y la otra semana podríamos aportar a la Wiki (ps apra no crear nada más y más bien en la wiki se aclara que está en cosntrucción)
<SergioMeneses> ademas si tenemos ese desorden con una cuenta ahora imaginense con dos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: esto es algo que lo podemos seguir por email tranquilamente ;) tampoco es un tema tabu
<linaporras> jajajajajajjajaja SergioMeneses ... a mi me parece que cada red tiene unas fortalezas y que se puede priorizar cuando hay evetnos locales
<linaporras> ps me refiero para que se pueda tomar decisiones y avanzar...
<linaporras> ese tema está pendiente hace uffff
<SergioMeneses> si linaporras pero la verdad si hemos visto que tenemos problemas en especial con fb
<SergioMeneses> si alguno ha visitado la pagina esta down http://www.ubuntu-co.com/
<linaporras> no digo que no eixsta, digo que requieren solución y que debemos tener una postura conjunta y no seguir dilatando.... xq se ha dilatado bastante
<linaporras> pero ps uds diran
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: tienes toda la razon... eso debe cambiarse pero debemos proceder con tacto
<SergioMeneses> porq hay personas involucradas y la idea no es herir sentimientos o generar mal ambiente
<angelrell369> El problema es porque no se sabe quienes esta verdaderamente siguiendo la red
<linaporras> muy de acuerdo SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> total angelrell369
<linaporras> Eso SaMe pasa hasta en la lista
<SergioMeneses> miren les propongo lo siguiente
<linaporras> hay muchos inscritos y activos pocos...
<julianarmando1> eso es otra cosa, la pagina, la pagina se cae mucho desde tiempos inmemorables jejee y en lo de reds sociales me parece que el manual de estilos podria solucionar un 80% de los problemas y manejarla suave
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: eso es normal con las comunidades en internet
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando1: totalmente de acuerdo tambien
<linaporras> +100000000000 a julianarmando1
<angelrell369> Porque no colocar una encuesta y ver con cuantos usuarios realmente siguen en las redes
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: no... eso es una locura, la logistica y luego mas problemas
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> la idea aplica pero eso ya se hizo en el pasado
<linaporras> eso no termina aportando mucho
<SergioMeneses> correcto
<SergioMeneses> miren
<linaporras> la estrategia en este caso debe ser organizar bien el tema de las publicaciones, el objetivo de estas, y el objetivo del uso de esa red
<linaporras> y listo
<SergioMeneses> sonara trillado pero yo creo q la gente se entiende hablando
<linaporras> agreee
<julianarmando1> lo de los seguires se puede medir viendo cuantos leen cada publicacion, esos datos los da Facebook
<SergioMeneses> o ueno en nuestro caso escribiendo
<SergioMeneses> la mejor idea deberia ser empezar un hilo administrativo ( del concilio ) respecto a este tema... pero un hilo serio, con datos relevantes para evaluar nuestras redes sociales y el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> puede ser una conversacion larga de varios dias
<SergioMeneses> pero la informacion quedaria disponible en la lista correos
<SergioMeneses> y podemos generar un resultado al final
<julianarmando1> A mi me gusta lo que propone SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> si debemos llegar al extremo que sea pues se llega
<SergioMeneses> pero tratar de mejorar la situacion
<SergioMeneses> que diceen muchachos?
<BrayanBautista> apoyo la idea de sergio
<linaporras> ps anter de mirar eso SergioMeneses me parece que debemos analizar el objetivo de cada red
<linaporras> y en ese contexto mirar ya los datos que nos arroja la red
<linaporras> y como podemos transformar esos datos hacia lo que se quiere
<linaporras> en el hilo del concilio, es una buena idea pero es imporante que participe el equipo de web
<julianarmando1> Lina eso se puede hacer en la lista
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: claro... se invita a jhosman y a julianarmando1
<linaporras> .... no sé que se le ocurre SergioMeneses  en ese caso. Tmbn Julian..
<linaporras> a la lista se puede?
<SergioMeneses> no a la general no...
<SergioMeneses> eso seria poco practico
<linaporras> no a la general
<linaporras> Sio que si se pueden invitar a la del concilio a Julian y Jhos
<linaporras> jajajja
<SergioMeneses> me expluco la conversacion es publica pero estaria mucha gente opinando o con comentarios no relevantes para la conversacion
<SergioMeneses> si... se invita a los miembros registrados en el proyecto de sitio web en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q son los iembros q trabajan alli, eso dicta la logica
<linaporras> listongos
<linaporras> me parece super
<linaporras> y ps siempre en los mejores terminos
<linaporras> fabuloooooso
<SergioMeneses> explico mi punto un poco mejor: que pereza que estemos hablando seriamente y un 3ro llegue a la conversacion diciendo que porque no publicamos sobre juegos en el fb. por ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> la idea es mantener el tema enfocado
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: BrayanBautista angelrell369 linaporras julianarmando1 de acuerdo con la propuesta?
<linaporras> totally agree
<julianarmando1> De acuerdo :)
<BrayanBautista> +100000
<linaporras> Same entonces creas el hilo e invitas a  sitioweb y julian
<linaporras> pero nos movemos en el hilo
<linaporras> no que se quede muerto ahí
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: si listo
<SergioMeneses> claro la idea es que participemos alli activmente y hagamos todas las preguntas pertienentes
<linaporras> +1000
<ofprieto> deacuerdo SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #action Enviar correo respecto a las redes sociales y proyecto de sitio web - Resp: SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: Enviar correo respecto a las redes sociales y proyecto de sitio web - Resp: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores, pasamos al siguiente tema
<SergioMeneses> #topic  Comunicado de proyecto con rionegro caqueta
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: ofprieto BrayanBautista quien esta a cargo de ese punto?
<linaporras> no no pere
<linaporras> ibamos en 48 horas por la vida
<linaporras> jajaja
<linaporras> como nos saltamos
<ofprieto> si SergioMeneses estabamso en 48
<SergioMeneses> uy cierto
<SergioMeneses> falla...
<ofprieto> linaporras: dale tu
<ofprieto> porfa
<linaporras> bueno este proyecto es muy interesante
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: linaporras continuen con el de 48
<linaporras> implica crear material, lease texto, audio, video, para  crear una publicacion que se llama 48n horas por la vida
<linaporras> el tema es internet seguro para los ni!nos u jovenes si mal no recuerdo
<linaporras> se llama 48 horas
<linaporras> xq el comite editorial se reune 48 horas seguidas a seleccionar el amterial que participa
<linaporras> cuenta con el apoyo de grupos de Canadá
<linaporras> y esta es como la 4ta edicion
<julianarmando1> yo pense que era solo texto para meterlo a una edicion de una revista
<linaporras> entonces la idea es participar y armar un combo para eso
<linaporras> pueden ser varios formatos
<angelrell369> El canal esta presentando intermitencia?
<SergioMeneses> no
<linaporras> ofprieto: puedes colocar el enlace de terminos y condiciones
<SergioMeneses> debe ser su isp
<ofprieto> http://48hxvida.org/web/spip.php?article2
<linaporras> ahi ta
<linaporras> jejje gracias ofprieto
<SergioMeneses> la verdad la iniciativa me parece muy interesante
<angelrell369> Una org solicitando en formato Word.  ?
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: estan en su derecho
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno linaporras ofprieto entonces la idea es que participemos? yo veo q es mas como para personas que comunidades
<linaporras> ps podemos participar como comunidad
<ofprieto> angelrell369: si va en word pero lleva solo mensajes de software libre yo lo recibiria
<linaporras> me parece ami
<linaporras> en el sentido de que se hable de SL asociado a la seguridad entre otros..
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses: la idea es presentar algo de seguridad ligado al SL
<ofprieto> sacar avisos por lista , asi como uno mismo votar ideas de temas y si sale alguno seria creeria yo el primer articulo publicado de uco
<ofprieto> se a como sea daria cabida a mas publico y esa revista no es de esas de votar es para univesidades y biblio tecas
<SergioMeneses> mmm... lo que pasa es que eso no es muy viable
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo
<ofprieto> por que SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> yo puedo hacer un poster acerca del internet
<SergioMeneses> pero no necesariamente a ofprieto le gusta
<linaporras> pero debe enfocarse no sllo en internet sino en los jovenes
<SergioMeneses> si si linaporras es un ejemplo
 * SergioMeneses dice que dejen hablar al moreno
<linaporras> mejor dicho estos son los temas:
<linaporras> Primer eje: Sexualidad e Internet • Contenidos ilícitos (pornografía) y acciones ilícitas (abuso, pedofilia) contra menores. • Comportamientos y conductas de riesgo y a evitar: sexting, sextorción, acoso sexual, otros. • Servicios en línea, educación virtual en sexualidad y protección del menor.  Segundo eje: Internet y el ejercicio de la ciudadanía. • Redes sociales y el control social. • La visibilid
<SergioMeneses> ahora como votarlo si es algo muy subjetico
<SergioMeneses> si si yo lei la pagina jejeje
<linaporras> ps no creo que lo voremos sino que estemos entereados y participemos
<linaporras> y tratemos de armar un combo organizado para enviar material de calidad y ojala varios para que pasemos
<SergioMeneses> lo ideal es invitar a la gente a participar
<ofprieto> esa es mi idea SergioMeneses
<linaporras> sip, tenemos que hacer la invit oficial con ofprieto
<linaporras> :D
<ofprieto> o/
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: por eso... pero armar un grupo oficial para aprobar cosas es algo que si no deberiamos hacer
<SergioMeneses> ya q el propio concurso tiene las personas que eligen
<linaporras> pero es bueno armar un combo de trabajo
<ofprieto> haaaaaaaaaa SergioMeneses ya entendi su confusion
<SergioMeneses> las personas de la comunidad pueden presentarse como miembros de uco de ser necesario
<linaporras> para saber que se va a enviar a nombre de uco y tmbn para trabajar en equipo
<linaporras> jajaj nosotros no queremos hacer preseleccion
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: no seria de trabajo... si yo soy la unica persona que diseña algo el credito deberia ser mio no de 3os
<linaporras> queremos es generar un grupo de trabajo... para producir contenidos
<SergioMeneses> no entiendo lo del equipo
<linaporras> claro que si si lo ahces es tuyo y firmas como miembro de Uco
<linaporras> pero si te gusta un tema y hay una persona que quiere ayudar ps se unen y sacan algo bueno
<linaporras> es mas para eso
<linaporras> y tmbn pa saber como q se está haciendo y apoyarnos
<linaporras> no pa na mas
<SergioMeneses> bueno la verdad no me queda muy claro, pero pues yo apoyo todas las actividades de la comunidad ;)
<linaporras> Bueno esa es la idea... y eso mismo ayuda a que no se quede en el aire
<linaporras> osea que no sea una invitaicon y salgamos con nada
<linaporras> eso se enlace con lo de rionegro
<linaporras> pero ahora si hable ofprieto
<SergioMeneses> que a ofprieto se le pego el debian y anda congelado la pc
<SergioMeneses> me escribio desde el cel
<linaporras> jajajajajajaja
<linaporras> jajaja
<braybaut_> jajajajaaj
<angelrell369> Por donde se empieza?
<linaporras> ps de lo de rionegro colocamos un informe en el hilo
<linaporras> en la lsia
<linaporras> lista
<linaporras> (ya tengo zzz)
<linaporras> no sé si lo vieron
<linaporras> entoncs no se que queria comentar ofprieto, pero para ese proyecto vamos a requerir un monton de cosas...
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<angelrell369> Un debian congelado?  Es posible jejeje
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: si , si el hardware lo permite
<linaporras> entonces ps lo que sugiero es que q revisen el hilo y ps nos ayuden con ideas de como poayar de la mejor manera esa comundiad
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: y porque no vinieron ellos a la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno reunirnos con ellos
<linaporras> ellos quienes?
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad que quieren apoyar
<linaporras> estan en una zona con pobre acceso
<SergioMeneses> o estoy perdido
<linaporras> no s;e si has mirado un mapa
<SergioMeneses> ah
<SergioMeneses> no
<linaporras> solo hay un modem
<linaporras> de claro
<linaporras> y s ya nos reunimos presencialmente con ellos
<linaporras> bueno con el
<linaporras> el lider de los jovenes xq estaba en ba
<linaporras> el informe fue el q se puso en el hilo
<SergioMeneses> bueno al menos yo lo tendria q revisar el fds
<SergioMeneses> porq para ser sinceros no lo he leido
<SergioMeneses> braybaut_: ?
<braybaut_> yo estoy igual
<linaporras> es importante q le den un vistazo
<linaporras> eso tiene mucho trabajo y el tema va hasta que es necesario buscar patrocuinios
<braybaut_> sipi, mañana adelant
<linaporras> ok
<linaporras> creo que solo queda el tema de otros...
<linaporras> no?
<linaporras> entonces en ese... solo es para mirar cuando lanzamos votacions para la vacante disponible, y aprovecho para reiterar el llamdo sobre Jose
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: aveces es dificil conseguir patrocinios para nuestros eventos
<linaporras> no sé quien pueda hablar con el
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos mirar que hacer
<angelrell369> Excelente ya solo me quedan 8% de carga al cel
<linaporras> simepre hay opciones...
<linaporras> jaaaajaja
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores no se que mas quieran agregar antes de irnos?
<linaporras> solo es para mirar cuando lanzamos votacions para la vacante disponible, y aprovecho para reiterar el llamdo sobre Jose
<linaporras> ese tema
<bartoc3> Buenas tardes.. espero leer el informe..
<linaporras> es necesario hablarlo de uan vez
<linaporras> Holaaaaaa bart
<linaporras> bueno en este punto igual mmm no hay quorum decisivo
<linaporras> entonce slo colocare en la lisa
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: si podemos contactactar a ose a ver que paso con el
<ofpprieto> mil disculpas se cayo la conexion y se pego duroo
<linaporras> oscaaar
<linaporras> jajajja
<linaporras> si es importante
<linaporras> xq lleva mas de dos ausencias, aunque eso no es tan relevante como que no diga ni mu
<SergioMeneses> de momento mantengamos la eleccion de la nueva vacante
<linaporras> no se sabe si esta vivo...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: +1
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: otra cosa en la q se debe trabajar es en el proyecto para que el concilio sea el contacto, no te olvides de eso ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo me encargo de contactar a jose y ver como esta
<linaporras> no me he olvidado
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores
<SergioMeneses> ha sido un placer como siempre
<linaporras> no terminaste tu frase
<linaporras> de mantegamos la elección..
<linaporras> SergioMeneses:
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos dentro de 15 dias y recuerden si algo de urgencia necesita atencion, dirigirse a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: mantengamos la eleccion es mantenerla mientras tenemos respuesta de jose y forigua termina su trabajo, el dio una fecha en la reunion
<linaporras> oj
<linaporras> okidokis
<linaporras> q descansen
<SergioMeneses> buenos doy por terminada la reunion
<SergioMeneses> #endmetting
<braybaut_> que descansen!! me iré a seguir tirandome el cel :p
<linaporras> okis
<linaporras> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ofpprieto> ok buena noche  atodos yo siempre estoy solo que leo mucho
<linaporras> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<linaporras> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<linaporras> zzz
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Jan 29 03:35:21 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2015/ubuntu-co-meeting.2015-01-29-02.09.moin.txt
<ofpprieto> y pienso mucho jejejeje
<linaporras> ajajajja okis
<Julianarmando2> jaa chao!
<ofpprieto> linaporras: SergioMeneses chao que descansen
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<ofpprieto> OT forigua siguio pelendo en el telegram jajajja
<ofpprieto> y se la volo a joseman comoraro
<bartoc3> busquen oficio
<bartoc3> xD
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2017-02-02
<Lemoine> Hola a todos alguien ha tenido experiencia utilizando LXD?
